# PS2 Swap Magic Cover request.



## War (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey guys, here's the deal. When I ordered my Swap Magic, my discs came in some crappy sleeves that ripped in about 2 seconds. So, I got a PS2 game case from an old game I had and put my Swap in there... but the case is black. It has no cover, no nothing. Just a blank case.

So I was wondering if someone wanted to step up and make me a Swap Magic PS2 cover? That would be awesome! If not, just link me a pic of the official cover art for Swap Magic (if there even is one) and I'll print it up.

If you are going to make it custom, please don't make it TOO flashy - I don't want to waste an ink cartridge and a half on a cover. Also, it would be nice if it is the correct dimensions, so I can just print it out and put it in there.

Thanks for the help!

(I'm pretty sure this si the right section, even though it does involve something PS2 related.)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 7, 2007)

i didnt make this one i found it on the web

you might have to resize it


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 7, 2007)

How about this? 

_Source: cdcovers.cc_


----------

